# Samba error : Undefined symbol "yp_match"



## amin (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello to all

I have an error with running samba-tool after installation. My os is FreeBSD 10.1.
I use all method to installing the samba ( installing by pkg, making port and download and compile the source code) but in the all of them some errors was accrued. Could somebody help me to resolve this problem?

samba version : samba43-4.3.3

running command: `/usr/local/bin/samba-tool`

that is my error:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/samba-tool", line 33, in <module>
    from samba.netcmd.main import cmd_sambatool
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/netcmd/main.py", line 24, in <module>
    from samba.netcmd.delegation import cmd_delegation
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/netcmd/delegation.py", line 23, in <module>
    from samba import provision
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/provision/__init__.py", line 46, in <module>
    from samba.samba3 import smbd, passdb
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/samba3/__init__.py", line 29, in <module>
    import passdb
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/libsmbconf.so.0: Undefined symbol "yp_match"
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2017)

Please use a supported version, FreeBSD 10.1 has been End-of-Life since December 2016 and is not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## amin (Jun 14, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Please use a supported version, FreeBSD 10.1 has been End-of-Life since December 2016 and is not supported any more.
> 
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
> https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html



Unfortunately I must to use FreeBSD10.1 because if I change the OS version it might causes another APP to crash:/

There is another Notable point that:

when I run python2.7 this error is was accrued too:


```
/root: python2.7
Python 2.7.11 (default, Mar  5 2016, 01:24:09)
[GCC 4.2.1 Compatible FreeBSD Clang 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032)] on freebsd10
Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
>>> from samba.netcmd.main import cmd_sambatool
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/netcmd/main.py", line 24, in <module>
    from samba.netcmd.delegation import cmd_delegation
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/netcmd/delegation.py", line 23, in <module>
    from samba import provision
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/provision/__init__.py", line 46, in <module>
    from samba.samba3 import smbd, passdb
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/samba3/__init__.py", line 29, in <module>
    import passdb
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/libsmbconf.so.0: Undefined symbol "yp_match"
>>>
```

I think python loses the directories


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2017)

amin said:


> Unfortunately I must to use FreeBSD10.1 because if I change the OS version it might causes another APP to crash


What application? And why do you think that?


----------



## amin (Jun 19, 2017)

SirDice said:


> What application? And why do you think that?



For example pfsense that I've customized it
I've read that in the newer version of FreeBSD a lot of basic changes of pfsense have occurred.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2017)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## amin (Jul 31, 2017)

I change my FreeBSD to 10.3 version but the problem didn't fix and the error still exist


----------



## stig (Jul 31, 2017)

Did you recompile your ports after upgrading or are you using packages? And have you checked the entries about SAMBA and Python2.7 in UPDATING (/usr/ports/UPDATING)?


----------



## amin (Aug 2, 2017)

stig said:


> Did you recompile your ports after upgrading or are you using packages? And have you checked the entries about SAMBA and Python2.7 in UPDATING (/usr/ports/UPDATING)?



I have installed samba with "pkg install sambax.y.z" and it's dependecies
My python2.7 and samba is the last version

One point is that I use pfsense tools (located: https://github.com/pombredanne/pfsense-tools) to create new ISO installation file and I copy All Samba files and dependency files with a copylist such az below:


```
.
.
.
usr/local/lib/samba4/private/libsamba-sockets-samba4.so
/usr/local/bin/nmblookup
/usr/local/lib/samba4/private/libgse-samba4.so
/usr/local/lib/samba4/private/libkrb5-samba4.so.26
/usr/local/sbin/winbindd
/usr/local/lib/samba4/private/libsmbd-base-samba4.so
/usr/local/lib/samba4/libsmbconf.so.0
/usr/local/sbin/smbd
.
.
.
```
instance of copylist is (https://github.com/pombredanne/pfse...er_scripts/conf/copylist/copy.list.RELENG_1_2)
I found the list of package file for samba with this command: `pkg info -l sambax.y.z`


----------

